# Newbie: Help with Lens Filters Anyone heard of Mercury Optics?



## valcandy (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just bought my first SLR and would like to buy some filters for my lens. I came across this on amazon:

*52mm Merkury Optics 3-Piece High Resolution Filter Set

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Merkury-Optics-3-Piece-Resolution-Carrying/dp/B000TO64RK/ref=sr_1_7/104-1325681-6121562?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1186268042&sr=1-7[/ame]
*





It's only $16!:hail:

Well, just wondering if anyone has used these filters before and if so, any general comments?

*Will poor quality filters do any harm to the lens?* I know some things it's worth spending a lot more because you get a lot more in return, however, are filters really that much different?

Any advice would be appreciated! thanks in advance.

Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Deena (Aug 4, 2007)

Why would you put poor quality filters on good glass??


----------



## Garbz (Aug 4, 2007)

She never said she had good glass 

They won't harm the lens, but the quality of the image will probably suffer. Now the UV which does bearly anything can easily be removed if the quality is being affected (like flare) but a cheap polariser can cause colours to bleed.

I suggest Ebaying filters. You can often pick up very cheap Hoya filters for less than half the price of what you get them for in a store.


----------



## valcandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Garbz said:


> She never said she had good glass
> 
> They won't harm the lens, but the quality of the image will probably suffer. Now the UV which does bearly anything can easily be removed if the quality is being affected (like flare) but a cheap polariser can cause colours to bleed.
> 
> I suggest Ebaying filters. You can often pick up very cheap Hoya filters for less than half the price of what you get them for in a store.



well i have a nikon d40

Hoya...they're really cheap too...I was told they are quite a poor brand? Any comments? thanks:thumbup:


----------



## JeffEmbracedDC (Aug 5, 2007)

valcandy said:


> well i have a nikon d40
> 
> Hoya...they're really cheap too...I was told they are quite a poor brand? Any comments? thanks:thumbup:




Hoya has several lines of filters.. some ranging for budget/beginners and some very nice higher-end units. It depends on which line you choose. I'm not farmilliar with all of their product lines but I'm sure someone else can enlighten you on this.

-Jeff


----------



## WDodd (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a Hoya Pro1 Digital circular polarizer and its definitely a quality filter. 

Otherwise I bought B&W UV filters and some Hitech GND filters.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 5, 2007)

Hoya is an average brand. Like Sigma and Tamron for lenses they make good and bad items. I have the cheap Hoya (G)PL-CIR polarising filter and it gives acceptable results. The red channel bleeds slightly when using it but green / blue looks fine and sharpness doesn't appear to be affected.

If you really have loads of spare capital then B+W or Cokin produce some incredible filters.


----------

